# Komische Audio Software Installation Meldung?



## AndiK87 (20. Februar 2019)

Hi ich habe Windows seit ca 2 Wochen neu installiert drauf,
ohne Bloatware oder irgendwelche komischen Programme.

Treiber habe ich natürlich von der Mainboard Hersteller Support Seite:

MPG Z390 GAMING PRO CARBON | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design | MSI Deutschland

Ich habe Chipsatz, LAN, Audio sprich Realtektek HD Universal Driver und Nahimic 3 wie auf der Mainboard Seite beschrieben installiert.

Heute bekomme ich zum ersten Mal folgende Meldung:
"A computer restart is needed to complete your audio software installation.
Do you want to restart now?"

Parallel dazu bekam ich ich in der Ereignizsanzeige folgendes:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fehler 0x490 beim Ändern des AppModel Runtime-Status für Paket "A-Volute.Nahimic_1.2.11.0_x64__w2gh52qy24etm", Benutzer DESKTOP-I5NPFUG\Andreas (aktueller Status = 0x0, erwünschter Status = 0x20).

Und das gleiche noch für paar andere Apps wie Xing, Microsoft Started etc siehe Screens,
die Meldung mit dem Fehler 0x490 hatte ich sonst nie.

Ein Windows Update oder sowas geschah zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht.

Das einzigste identische was Google dazu auspuckt ist das hier:

Audio Software Restart Pop-up : Windows10TechSupport

Sprich andere User haben das auch, wissen aber auch nicht von was es kommt bzw was es ist.

PS: Kann noch anmerken das ich bei meiner alten Windows Installation for 1-2 Monaten irgendwann die gleiche Meldung hatte.

Fragen:

Was ist das bzw was kann das sein?
Hat das schon einer von euch gehabt?
Kann das Spyware sein?
Auf was bezieht sich diese Meldung? Nahimic?


----------



## Jeretxxo (20. Februar 2019)

Irgendwas von dem Nahimic, das sieht man ja schonmal in der Fehlermeldung.
Vermutlich wollte Windows ein Update der Software durchführen, konnte sich im Appstroe aber nicht anmelden und dann nicht Updaten.

Das steht jedenfalls auf der MSI Seite zu Nahimic: 
                                             "Beschreibung 

                                             UWP version application, please get it from Microsoft Store.
Install Nahimic 3 when using Realtek HD Universal Driver"

Also denk ich einmal das es von einer fehlenden Verbindung zum MS Store herrührt, vermutlich ist das dann auch bei den anderen Apps das selbe.


Edit: 
Kannst ja versuchen es händich von hier zu beziehen:
https://www.microsoft.com/de-de/p/nahimic/9n36ppmp8s23?rtc=2&activetab=pivot:overviewtab

Und schauen ob es updated und dann ruhe gibt, ich würd's vermutlich direkt deinstallieren und die anderen unnützen App's gleich mit.


----------



## AndiK87 (20. Februar 2019)

Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Irgendwas von dem Nahimic, das sieht man ja schonmal in der Fehlermeldung.
> Vermutlich wollte Windows ein Update der Software durchführen, konnte sich im Appstroe aber nicht anmelden und dann nicht Updaten.
> 
> Das steht jedenfalls auf der MSI Seite zu Nahimic:
> ...



Naja es ist ja von MSI vorgeschrieben das man es mit dem Realtek Treiber zusammen nutzten soll.
Vielleicht ist der RealtekTreiber mit dem Nahimic Dingsbums in Kontakt.
Ist mir eh suspekt das man für das Audio gleich 2 Treiber bzw 1 Treiber und 1 Programm braucht.

Aber du hast Recht, darauf habe ich gar nicht geachtet, es sind alles Windows APPS
und keine normalen Programme.

Hoffe das ganze ist jetzt nicht schlimm.


----------



## Jeretxxo (20. Februar 2019)

Das Nahimic ist nicht zwingend notwendig, das ist einfach nur ein (unnötiges) Extra. Das einzige was wirklich nötig ist ist der Realtek Treiber.
Nahimic simuliert bspw Virtuellen Surround Sound über die übliche Audioausgabe, filtert Nebengeräusche etc., was aber eigentlich nicht wirklich nötig ist, Echounterdrückung etc kann ja auch der Realtek Treiber von Haus aus, aber im Detail kann ich jetzt dazu auch nichts sagen, nutze ja kein Nahimic, ist vermutlich ähnlich wie Razer's Surround Gaming Audio Software.


----------



## AndiK87 (20. Februar 2019)

Ich habe das Gefühl das Nahimic den Sound verbessert.
Hatte eigentlich auch noch keine Probleme mit der App.


----------



## colormix (20. Februar 2019)

ich würde mal einen Älteren Auto Treiber versuchen, 
die Version 6.9.1 8004 ob die geht ? oder nimm den Alten von der Bord CD statt Neuem von der Hersteller Seite ,
der letzte  Neue hier unter Win7 ist auch nicht zu gebrauchen gewesen habe da dann wieder einen alten genommen.


----------



## AndiK87 (20. Februar 2019)

Wieso älteren Treiber?
Es funktioniert alles mit dem Sound, das einzig komische war diese Meldung.


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. Februar 2019)

AndiK87 schrieb:


> Wieso älteren Treiber?
> Es funktioniert alles mit dem Sound, das einzig komische war diese Meldung.


 Laß Dich nicht irritieren.
Die Farbmischung scheint nicht mal unter Linux richtig zu funktionieren.

Der Grund für die Fehlermeldung ist sogar auf der MSI-Seite erläutert:
Support fuer  MPG Z390 GAMING PRO CARBON | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design | MSI Deutschland.


----------



## AndiK87 (20. Februar 2019)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Laß Dich nicht irritieren.
> Die Farbmischung scheint nicht mal unter Linux richtig zu funktionieren.
> 
> Der Grund für die Fehlermeldung ist sogar auf der MSI-Seite erläutert:
> Support fuer  MPG Z390 GAMING PRO CARBON | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design | MSI Deutschland.



Ich sehe die Begründung/Erläuterung auf deinem Link nicht.
Kannst du es mal zitieren bzw richtig verlinken?
Bzw wo genau steht es dort?
Interessiert mich sehr.


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. Februar 2019)

AndiK87 schrieb:


> Bzw wo genau steht es dort? .


 Du mußt den Audio-Treiber aufklappen, dann steht da:


> Hinweis
> 
> Must update Nahimic 3 in Microsoft store after updating Realtek HD Universal Driver.
> Recommend installing this driver for Windows 10 RS3 or later versions.


----------



## AndiK87 (20. Februar 2019)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Du mußt den Audio-Treiber aufklappen, dann steht da:



Ja das weiß ich ja, aber du hast geschrieben das dort der Grund für die Fehlermeldung steht.
Wie meinst du das?
Ich habe es genau so gemacht wie beschreiben.
Oder meinst du das sarkastisch?


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. Februar 2019)

AndiK87 schrieb:


> Oder meinst du das sarkastisch?


 Nein.
Ich stelle die Sarkasmus-Schilder nicht mehr auf, aber das war ernst gemeint.

Welche Windows Version ist installiert:
Ausführen: winver  ?


----------



## AndiK87 (21. Februar 2019)

Windows 10
Version 10.0.17763 Build 17763


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. Februar 2019)

AndiK87 schrieb:


> Version 10.0.17763 Build 17763


Da fehlt noch was (.252, .292, 316, ... ).
Aber das paßt schon.

Mann könnte evtl. ein In-Place-Upgrade mit einer neuen DVD versuchen:
17763 ISO / ESD (deutsch, english) | Deskmodder.de.
Runterladen, Brennen, Starten von setup.exe aus dem laufenden Windows heraus.


----------

